# Start up an e-waste business



## Mcnew32(Ag) (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello all,
I have been learning and reaserching the e waste business for a little over two years now. I recently met a guy that had the Same interest in starting a small business as i do. Like i Said before i have been processing various materials for their PM content and was wondering if anyone has any advice for starting up a small business in electronic recycling. Things such as permits, insurance, or any other business related tips. I have been comming across a few large loads of server and computer and many people asking if i buy material. So i figured this is a good time to take the next step. I would appreciate any tip or tricks. Also i have been a member here ôn this forum for a little while now and i have read Hokes book. So i am decently efficient at some of the chemical processes.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 9, 2015)

And you are located where?

Göran


----------



## Mcnew32(Ag) (Apr 9, 2015)

Ohio


----------



## METLMASHER (Apr 10, 2015)

I would start here, http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=7735 and the search bar above.


----------



## Mcnew32(Ag) (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 10, 2015)

You'll want to become familiar with Ohio Chapter 4728: PRECIOUS METALS DEALERS. You may, or may not, be exempt, but that will be your decision depending on how you operate your business.

Dave


----------



## Mcnew32(Ag) (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok thank you. I will start looking into that.


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2015)

Lotta competition in the state of Ohio.


----------



## Mcnew32(Ag) (Apr 12, 2015)

You are right there is. But i have a little something im working on. Anyone out there live close to canton ohio and maybe interested in teaming up?


----------

